# What does DCC READY mean ?



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

I got a BACHMANN SPECTRUM N SD-45 BN #6470 Locomotive on eBay that said is DCC ready I took the shell of maybe I don't know what I'm look at but I would think that DCC ready would mean that all I would have to do is plug in a Decoder some help please here some pic


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCC ready means that you can plug a decoder in and go...Normally...But Bachmann does not make this easy, If it does not have a 8 pin plug you will have to replace the board and put in a hard wired decoder.
The plus is that you can get a wired decoder for about $17.00.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

there is a place to hard Wire the decoder I can get a Bachmann EZ Command Decoder 1 Amp 9.5mm X 5mm with Wire harness 44925 for $25.00 on eBay


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

You'll have to remove the light board and "hard wire" a decoder in place. TCS makes an M1 decoder that will fit your diesel.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep that's the 8 pins needed to hardwire to the board, You can also remove the board and just wire to all the places.
I can set you up with a lot better decoder than the Bachmann decoder for $20.76.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Yep that's the 8 pins needed to hardwire to the board, You can also remove the board and just wire to all the places.
> I can set you up with a lot better decoder than the Bachmann decoder for $20.76.


what decoder would that be


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Soundtraxx 1 amp #851002


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Soundtraxx 1 amp #851002


where can I get?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

PM or email me.


----------

